# ATO: Affected by COVID-19 restrictions or a disaster?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Affected by COVID-19 restrictions or a disaster?


We have a range of support options to help you.




www.ato.gov.au





*Affected by COVID-19 restrictions or a disaster?*










*14 July 2021*

Are you affected by the current COVID-19 lockdowns in NSW? Or facing ongoing challenges following severe storms and flooding in Victoria last month?

We have a range of support options to help those affected by disasters, or those experiencing challenges created by continuing COVID-19 restrictions.

We may be able to:

prioritise any refunds owed to you
set up a payment plan tailored to your individual situation
remit penalties or interest charged during the time you have been affected.
If you need help to manage your tax or superannuation obligations, reach out to us.

*Next Steps*

Dealing with disasters
Call the Emergency Support Infoline on *1800 806 218*


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

That's a useful link as the ATO is very amenable once you fall into a disaster category

Mention it immediately to the operator because that triggers specific scripting

Not all the operators are on the ball but many rideshare will be in a declared pandemic lockdown area so make sure they understand that then U will find they are very helpful


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

It should also be a basis for a gic interest relief from the date U locked down ...if you have a large tax bill on a payment arrangement that can be significant

As we are transport and been locked down multiple times this is worth asking for and asking to be backdated 

It is discretionary so although policy exists unfortunately depends on operators knowledge 

A strategic tip is to wait until the end of your payment arrangement because you will catch more interest 

Fyi it can be big money if your debt is large


----------

